# How can I find my life purpose?



## MrNormal (Aug 8, 2013)

I want to know what my goal is in life. What I'm here on Earth to do. Has anyone found their life purpose? If so, how?


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you have an undeniable passion for something?

Could be something to do with community, travels, writing, exploring, stunts, speed, family, friends, designing, cooking, etc. Anything come to mind? 

Do you have like a rule, quote or religion that you stick by?


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

Read a book. Read books. Read many books. Read many more books.

It's a great way to figure out whether you are interested in something.


----------



## fractured (May 4, 2014)

I guess just try new things, idk what i want to do either but there's no point in wasting time not doing anything.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

MrNormal said:


> I want to know what my goal is in life. What I'm here on Earth to do. Has anyone found their life purpose? If so, how?


If you are disgusted by something, fixing it will be your passion. If you are so obsessed with something that you don't eat or sleep for a long period to do it, that's an obsession that is going to be your passion. If you went through something terrible and overcame it, helping others with that dilemma will become your passion.


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Larger pattern to what I do, want to do, and like to do.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Basically build enough experience to know how the world works and find a place in that framework where you can have happiness, mastery, and love


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

To one day eat a peking duck.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

The purpose of life is to eat so we survive and have sex so we don't go extinct. There is nothing beyond that and you will be disappointed if you try. Most people are usually delusional enough to think that donating to charities or some**** will make a difference in the grand scheme of the universe though.


----------



## MrNormal (Aug 8, 2013)

dreamloss said:


> The purpose of life is to eat so we survive and have sex so we don't go extinct. There is nothing beyond that and you will be disappointed if you try. Most people are usually delusional enough to think that donating to charities or some**** will make a difference in the grand scheme of the universe though.


Don't agree. Obviously we have to eat and drink to survive, but there's much more to it than that. In my opinion to look at life as just 'Surviving' is really negative. To me life.. Is the best gift anyone could have, and I am not going to waste it, thus the reason of the question of finding my life purpose. Because I want to make the most of MY life and how I live it.

I go by life from this quote "3 Choices In Life, Give Up, Give In, Or Give It All You Got" It all depends on how hungry the person is for success, if they ain't then they will be sad, depressed and angry at themselves. Can guarantee you that.

So... I will try to find my life purpose, even if I fail.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

MrNormal said:


> Don't agree. Obviously we have to eat and drink to survive, but there's much more to it than that. In my opinion to look at life as just 'Surviving' is really negative. To me life.. Is the best gift anyone could have, and I am not going to waste it, thus the reason of the question of finding my life purpose. Because I want to make the most of MY life and how I live it.
> 
> I go by life from this quote "3 Choices In Life, Give Up, Give In, Or Give It All You Got" It all depends on how hungry the person is for success, if they ain't then they will be sad, depressed and angry at themselves. Can guarantee you that.
> 
> So... I will try to find my life purpose, even if I fail.


It's not negative at all. It's clear in evolutionary science. I actually find it stupidly unrealistic and arrogant that surviving and reproducing isn't good enough for us special unique snowflake humans.


----------



## mrweeble (May 30, 2014)

dreamloss said:


> It's not negative at all. It's clear in evolutionary science. I actually find it stupidly unrealistic and arrogant that surviving and reproducing isn't good enough for us special unique snowflake humans.


Yes 100 times over. I've done everything I thought was my passion and ended up being miserable. I all ways loved business ran my own and it did nothing for me. Same thing with relationships. The only thing I like to do is sit in my room and waste time, now if only I could find a way to make a living at that.

I just feel like the whole "everyone has a purpose" thing to be completely ridiculous. Just like soulmates. Its all unicorn dreams and candy cane kisses. In other words new agey bull but that's just me.


----------



## MrNormal (Aug 8, 2013)

mrweeble said:


> Yes 100 times over. I've done everything I thought was my passion and ended up being miserable. I all ways loved business ran my own and it did nothing for me. Same thing with relationships. The only thing I like to do is sit in my room and waste time, now if only I could find a way to make a living at that.
> 
> I just feel like the whole "everyone has a purpose" thing to be completely ridiculous. Just like soulmates. Its all unicorn dreams and candy cane kisses. In other words new agey bull but that's just me.


So you've given up? Just because something didn't work out, you'll just decide, "Oh, didn't work for me so no point in trying again, I'll just feel sorry for myself and sit in my room" Sorry Mrweeble but I'm sure you know, if you want something in life.. go get it. I'm not having a go at you, it's just an excuse to be lazy in my opinion.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

MrNormal said:


> So you've given up? Just because something didn't work out, you'll just decide, "Oh, didn't work for me so no point in trying again, I'll just feel sorry for myself and sit in my room" Sorry Mrweeble but I'm sure you know, if you want something in life.. go get it. I'm not having a go at you, it's just an excuse to be lazy in my opinion.


That was pretty flippant and rude especially on a site whose title involves the word SUPPORT.

What happened to civil disagreement? I don't think suggesting a person is lazy and then having a little sarcastic condescending smiley right after it is behavior that belongs here.

People have different paths to try things, and to recover from failure and disappointment if it doesn't work out. I don't think that's excuses or laziness or giving up. Sometimes people need time to despair, then it runs it's course and they move onto something else.


----------



## txs (Jul 26, 2018)

MrNormal said:


> I want to know what my goal is in life. What I'm here on Earth to do. Has anyone found their life purpose? If so, how?


Hi Mr. Normal,

I think we often assign a lot of value to the word "purpose." Finding your purpose is important, but what your purpose is can be anything as long as it means something to you and it gets you to strive towards a goal over the long term.

One of the best ways to think about your purpose is to think about, if you were at the end of your life looking back, what would make you feel like you lived a good life?

Its important to connect with yourself to "find" this purpose as the purpose isn't external to yourself. It is already within you. To connect with yourself I recommend meditating 20-30 min a day. Simply be. Allow yourself to exist. And remind yourself that this 20-30 min is your time. Any stress you have can wait till after. But this time is yours.

Then as you go about your day, follow your urges and inclinations. Read books you are drawn to even if they don't seem up your alley. If someone keeps mentioning a book or a topic, or something they say peaks your interest, research it.

Each one of those "threads" is a puzzle piece fitting together. You don't have to act on anything unless you are inspired to do so. Just explore and see where these thread take you and how the pieces start to form the picture of your life.

I have more on this on my blog and channel but that is the main gist. Hope it helps =)

txs


----------



## txs (Jul 26, 2018)

mrweeble said:


> Yes 100 times over. I've done everything I thought was my passion and ended up being miserable. I all ways loved business ran my own and it did nothing for me. Same thing with relationships. The only thing I like to do is sit in my room and waste time, now if only I could find a way to make a living at that.
> 
> I just feel like the whole "everyone has a purpose" thing to be completely ridiculous. Just like soulmates. Its all unicorn dreams and candy cane kisses. In other words new agey bull but that's just me.


Hi Mr. Weeble,

In the early years of our lives we are taught to listen to others before we listen to ourselves. We are told what careers we should have, how much we should make, how we should act, what our interests should be, etc.

This serves a purpose, but it also gets us confused on what our true passions really are. As a result, we end up going after what we think we like instead of what we truly like.

This may be why you pursued businesses and relationships that didn't fulfill you. And why you don't feel motivated to do anything at this time. Because you've been chasing things you thought you wanted, but you actually didn't. You were just taught to want those things, but they don't actually fulfill you at the core level of your being.

I recommend meditating 20-30 min a day to get yourself listening to your inner self again. When you get in touch with your core being, you will start getting interested in the world around you and can start to interact and play with it again.

And it will open you up to discovering what your actual interests are without the judgement that was taught to you by others in your earlier years of life.

Hope you try it and if you do, let me know how it goes =)

txs


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My life purpose has always been my family - for close to 30 years. Now my son is almost 25 and I live away from my wife - but they're still the first thing I think of when I wake up in the morning. 

It's taken me quite a while to get used to the idea that I can do other things now, that I can have another purpose in life apart from them.

I'm actually very passionate about books and old documents that are important to our country's history. It means quite a lot to me that these things are preserved.


----------



## txs (Jul 26, 2018)

That's great that you uncovered a new passion =) What books are you reading these days? I hope you and your wife get to live together again soon.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

You can find your porpoise in the ocean...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Maslow said:


> You can find your porpoise in the ocean...


Great photo!


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

Yes but that alone does not carry me.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Sadly...and as I continue to learn this, only you can give your own life purpose.

However, if taken on the more butterfly effect premise, perhaps your life's purpose comes down to a single act that you won't ever be aware of that led to an outcome fulfilling someone else's fate.

It could be as basic as giving someone a hand with their groceries or paying someone a compliment. And poof...your life's purpose fulfilled in 5 seconds and it could have already happened.

Everything else is yours to define...and I'm still struggling with that myself.


----------



## NotFullyHere (Apr 29, 2018)

I believe my purpose is to overcome the major challenges and hardships in my life. And right now, SA is at the top of that list.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

You really do just have to try new things. I found mine by reading books about self development that gave some very good advice. One bit of advice from a book I read was to "learn more about something this week you're curious about". So I did. I dove into some youtube tutorials about something I was only slightly curious about at the time and it unlocked my passion and purpose.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

cooperativeCreature said:


> To one day eat a peking duck.


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd say it depends on what your natural abilities are. What you interests are.
Sometimes, we get to like stuff we thought we'd never like before we tried.
I try to stay aware and wonder why some things were in my path and why I met this person and not someone else.
What gets your brain going active? What makes you feel emotion?
There are lots of answers out there, but it is a mix of it all.
just so you know, I'm still looking for it too.. so don't give up!


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

I go compliant with dreamloss! 

I prefer a more sober attitude regarding our existence. We come from nothing and will go to nothing. We are part of nature. A coincidence! I'm not part of some higher plan! 

Nevertheless, would be sad if our time would be wasted! 
If we find something useful or meaningful to do with our life and maybe enjoy life, it's a nice side effect!


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

invent anti death and basic immortality please


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Sometimes a life purpose finds you. I spent most of my life not having any real idea what I wanted to do. But then I found myself in circumstances that demanded certain kinds of solutions, and there was no one there to provide them, so I had to provide them myself. Solving those problems showed me that I had something to contribute that the world needed. So now that's what I spend my time on.

I would like to point out that I do not enjoy doing what I do, per se. I don't find my life's purpose "fun", and I wouldn't do it if I didn't feel that I had to. But it feels necessary, and I feel well-suited to the task. Some people are lucky enough to do exactly what they love; other people are forced to do things whether they want to or not; and some people haven't found or been forced to do anything in particular.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm the villain in some people's stories. That seems to be what people need me to be.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

my purpose in life is to be depressed all the time.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

no point for all your purposes if dont invent anti death and immortality at first


----------



## GoodHeartedMan (Jan 23, 2017)

*Only The Good Die Young:*

I trully believe that there is 2 sets of people on this planet, us meaning me losers. We don't have anything good that life offers and us losers people like me was also born with ugly faces and ugly bodies and mental illness, short changed in the mans department and that alone bothers me alot because i am not a total man. Then you got the people that god likes alot, they were given all of the good things that life has to offer. They can be models because they have good looking bodies, terrific smiles, no mental illness, muscles, body hair in the right places, was born with a over grown organ that almost wants to burst out of a guys pants and that is normal because all of the good guys have that, they are smart, good paying jobs, nice houses, popular with others, can make friends easily,and sounds to me that you are in that catagory with the good people the ones god likes and wants you to succeed in life.He will be there every inch of the way with you. He will help you every inch of the time you are on this planet. If you ask god for something he will give it to you. Losers like me and others god does not want to waste his time with us.Losers like myself are freaks of nature. With every good thing in life there is a bad thing, with every negative there is a positive, there are losers then there are the winners of life and that is you my friend. You are so very lucky to have god on your side. God has hated me since i started kindergarden and the present. Every day is a struggle for me.At night when i shut off the lights and get in bed after i take a small handful of my medication i think about the past all the time. I bet you have good parents to. I can't sleep at night because of me thinking about that there was a mistake when i was born. I had a sick family with incest and every member of my family have mental illness.My parents hated me, my stinky smelly nazi father always beat me with his fists. He poisoned my relatives,our tennants,our customers,my mom and a small handful of his friends he told everyone sick rumours and lies about me that was never true. I often thought about buying a handheld gun, don't worry losers will get killed another way like getting hit by a car/truck, natural causes. Anyway i want to say good luck to you my friend you will have a good life ahead of you.


----------



## GoodHeartedMan (Jan 23, 2017)

I know exactly what you are saying and how you feel because i have been sad and depressed my entire life. I have seen all types of professional therapy, pyscologists and physchiatrists and have taken all of meds. The medication has helped me alot but the talking at my appointments has nveer helped.


----------



## GoodHeartedMan (Jan 23, 2017)

Looking at you i can't believe you have mental issues that you are dealing with. You look so normal. My entire life i have always wanted to be pals,buddies/friends with an asian guy then i think to myself that asian guys would never give me the time of day.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm the villain in some people's stories. That seems to be what people need me to be.


Same.

The reality is there is no "purpose" in life -- if you need it then you have to construct it yourself. Do whatever you like, whatever you're passionate about, no matter what anyone else thinks or says about it. Life is short and in all likelihood there's nothing after. Nothing matters so do whatever you want.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not sure life is supposed to have any purpose as such - life is what we make of it. Since my son was born he was my main "purpose" - his happiness and safety anyway. Now he's older I try and find other things to occupy myself with - my love of books for example or travelling to places I like. 

My wife's well-being will always be a very high priority for me too - so I'd say that's a purpose, although I doubt that's probably the right word.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

"We are here on Earth to fart around. Don't let anybody tell you any different!" - Kurt Vonnegut

But the nice thing about purpose is you get to choose your own, and change it whenever you like. Try a few if you think you might like one.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Do stuff until something sticks?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

And when something clicks...send it!


----------



## Virgini4543 (Jul 7, 2020)

The work or task that give your mind and body happiness can become your purpose. But there isn't a purpose always, while some have priorities and that changes with time.


----------

